

Riot – A React-like, small (3.5kb) UI library - krat0sprakhar
https://muut.com/riotjs/

======
alexnewman
This looks really cool. reactjs seemed too much like a giant buy in change.
Also the entire flux thing still confuses newbies to this day. The question
for me is native. Do we see riot js native?

